# what do i do.......



## bludevlsi (Dec 19, 2008)

hello im new here and new to having an aquarium. i have a 36 gallon tank. been running it for a few days. i want to set it up as a community tank. wanna start with some platy's and add another species in a few weeks. im having some problems getting the water stable. here are the stats. gh-180, kh-180, ph-6.5, have 0 nitrites and 20 nitrates. what do i need to do to get the gh and kh at an acceptable level and get the ph up so i can start adding fish?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

several answers in your other post


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

First you tank needs to cycle before adding you fish..... than see what your water perams are.


----------

